# Smoking meat....  that sounds fun !!!



## birdman1099 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone....  Thanks for having me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is safe to say that I am a noob.  Think of someone that doesn't know anything about smoking meat, and he knows more than me !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But, I am a quick reader and I see this place has a ton of great info. I have wanted to dive into smoking world for a long time but have put it off for years.  Then low and behold, i run across this site and now I am motivated.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I currenty live in Indy, but I was raised in Southern Indiana.(Evansville)


I look forward to learning and having something good to eat while enjoying my other hobby.....  Bourbon.  (150 bottles and counting...)


Hope to see y'all 'round.


Scott


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 25, 2010)

Scott welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. It won't take long at all and you'll be producing lots of good eats. I'd suggest also signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse its free and contains some great info. Look around the site and you'll find good info and some great recipes and if you have questions be sure to ask there are lots of people here to help you out. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## fire it up (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the site Scott.
My Sister and her Husband just started smoking (got them a smoker for Christmas) so they have been asking me millions of questions.  I tell them the same thing I say now, please...any question no matter how small always make sure to ask, so many great folks here that are more than happy to help and we would all rather answer 100 questions before letting a fellow smoker have a bad experience.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 25, 2010)

Great to have you hear with us Scott. You certainly found the best place there is to learn the art of smoking meat. As you can see, there is a ton of info on here, but more important than that, are the great people here that will personally help you in learning this craft. Always remember, no such thing as a silly or stupid question, we all started somewhere.
I look forward to seeing your input and successful smokes in the very near future.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome Birdman.  Pull up a chair and commence with your new addiction.   Once you get started, you and your family won't want to stop the smokin. 
There's alot of cool and knowledgeable peeps here so get ready for a good time.

--ray--
  (0||||0)


----------



## peanut72 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Birdman, welcome from one noob to another.  I recently found this forum and have already spent countless hours reading up, gotten me in trouble a time or two with the wife.  Havent put anything over the coals just yet, but soon.  Take the advice of others and do the 5 day course and just read, read, read.  

So, are you a bourbon collector or drinker who has ammased a nice stash?  I have roughly 150 or so bottles in my basement, some are empty JD bottles and the rest are sealed, mostly Makers Mark.  Those of which are sealed are never to ever be opened.  

Welcome to the board

Todd


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 25, 2010)

This a great to learn form a ton of good people who are more than happy to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Scott.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## birdman1099 (Jan 26, 2010)

I call myself a collector, butI believe true collectors keep their bottles sealed.  I can't do that.  They are meant to be drank and I will....


Thanks for the welcome everyone.

I have signed up for the 5 day course, and the hunt for my first rig is on.

Thanks again.....


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 26, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat. Hope you like it here. Learn lots, then help others. That's what we're all about here.


----------



## meateater (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## warthog (Jan 26, 2010)

Scott, Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to smf!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Scott, nice to read that you're taking advantage of the great reading available to all. The SMF welcomes you.


----------



## seenred (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Scott, and welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 26, 2010)

Howdy & welcome to the *SMF*!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 26, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## audioxtremes (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome, I'm also from the indy area. As are a few others I've noticed. We need a bbq gathering.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## new vision (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  I was raised in east central Indiana, and lived in Indy for a few years.  The forum will give you a ton of information regarding smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan, but beware of the biggest problem with this hobby; 

      OBSESSIVE SMOKING DISORDER
This is a very contagious activity which never ends; it consumes weekends, spare time, boredom and generates more friends than you can shake a Rib at!!!
In an attempt to satisfy the temptations, one may find himself surrounded by friends, enjoying life, spending hard earned cash on those goodies the other guys have and finding you DO have the ability to produce “THIN BLUE SMOKE”! 

Have fun and
SMOKE HAPPY
Stan     aka     Old School


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 27, 2010)

Those of which are sealed are never to ever be opened. 

Why not? You should do a Party on yer Primary cook,crack a lable and enjoy the Smoke!; with friends!


----------



## birdman1099 (Jan 27, 2010)

I appreciate all the warm welcomes !!!!

I have signed up for the e class and await my next lesson.  I am also a certifies ServSafe instructor.  My career is in the restaurant industry.


----------



## birdman1099 (Jan 27, 2010)

Give me the when and where and i will be there.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll bring the Bourbon !!!!


----------



## countryboy19 (Jan 27, 2010)

I may be in too! I'm only about an hour to the south. I could use some hands on learning!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

First off welcome Scott to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
GO GATORS
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## birdman1099 (Jan 27, 2010)

The more the merrier !!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Once you decide on the type of smoker you want/need, you will be amazed at how easy it is - with all the help and advice you will find on this forum!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Weclome Scott - good luck with the search for the new rig


----------



## peanut72 (Jan 28, 2010)

They are all limited edition collectable bottles, several worth a few hundred dollars.  But the idea of having a few people over to crack a bottle open (although not one from the collector cabinets) while a nice piece of meat sits over the coals does sound like a great idea.  Might wait until I get a few pieces under my belt before i have the guys over.


----------



## birdman1099 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, I think I have found my smoker.....Char Griller Smokin Pro....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for my bottles of bourbon...  I have about 50 open and 100 unopened.  But believe me, i will open and enjoy every damn bottle i have.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When I have a get together, I let my guests pick the bottles.  no bottles are off limits......  Bourbon is meant to be drank, not looked at !!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to everyone for the welcome.  Now it time to figure out how to use this damn smoker and make someting to serve with the whisky.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 28, 2010)

Grats on your smoker choice. I have been very happy with my Char-Griller Smokin' Pro, but I strongly suggest you make the mods before you fire it up. Much cleaner to work with then... lol.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome Scott. You will find great amounts of help here. I am continuously amazed at the way people are willing to share their knowledge and experience. 

I grew up in Fort Wayne, than headed South! Go back to Auburn, IN, every September for the ACD meet. The car in my avitar is a 31 Auburn sedan made in Auburn and Connersville. 

Enjoy.


----------

